# تعليم Autocad 2012 للمهندس السعيد أبوالنجا



## نجانجا (28 يوليو 2011)

بكل الحب اقدم اليكم هدية شهر رمضان الكريم من أخوكم فى الله أبوالنجا 
اعادة الله على الأمة الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات 




تحميل الدورة 





الحلقة الأولى 





للمتابعه على اليوتيوب 
الحلقه الاولى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkoo5lVGGb4&feature=related






* http://www.mediafire.com/?x3lvob355sgmfxg
*




*dinnoz
http://www.dinnoz.com/0046tuv7b7ls/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar.html
*




*enterupload
http://www.enterupload.com/sgk9p9o2ttco/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar.html
*




*eyvx
http://eyvx.com/etishr4fwukp/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar
*




*filekeen
http://filekeen.com/eipaem6qegrc/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar.html
*




*fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/s4YBwBD
*




*filesonic
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1509757704
*




*hotfile
http://hotfile.com/dl/124844141/57d1557/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar.html
*




*ifile
http://ifile.it/8amz94r
*




*jumbofiles
http://jumbofiles.com/f066j2s6rea5
*




*mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?apwmu6m6p6aqbjz
*




*megaupload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LY0BXU3B
*




*rapidshare
https://rapidshare.com/files/3575188006/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar
*




*seedfly
http://www.seedfly.com/el9ba2jxzrxt
*




*seedmoon
http://www.seedmoon.com/gwdxizo8ld85
*




*slingfile
http://www.slingfile.com/file/eSoLanJd8U
*




*usershare
http://www.usershare.net/aaazgeistu2u/lec no 1 .BY NGANGA.rar
*




*wupload
http://www.wupload.com/file/65163972
*




*x7
http://x7.to/b6v7pf
*




*zshare
http://www.zshare.net/download/92922186454ca869/
*​






الحلقه الثانية 
*



*

الحلقة الثانية 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIpuH_l2y9c&feature=related

الحلقة الثانية 
الجزء الثانى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcVJo9Znsw&feature=related
*
*





* mediafire.com kf79jcw29s0nmaz*





http://amonshare.com/bx4ilxm109b9/Lec_no_2.rar.html







http://www.migahost.com/z5pe2kw816bp/Lec_no_2.rar.html







http://www.slingfile.com/file/llYikhVJmG






hotfile.com Lec_no_2.rar.html






http://jumbofiles.com/bp1hj4553kst






http://www.usershare.net/lu78q2szx9mn/Lec no 2.rar






fileserve.com PJjn58Q





mediafire.com fs29c583izenzy8






http://ifile.it/7wgoqh6






rapidshare.com Lec_no_2.rar






http://www.enterupload.com/upnfxvt8exbi/Lec_no_2.rar.html






filesonic.com /file/1606011911






http://filekeen.com/4ac57ipkhkiu/Lec_no_2.rar.html






megaupload.com XJL3OECY








 الحلقه الثالثة 
*



*
*  






*http://www.youtube.com/user/Engngang.../0/1xNmWlNSoh0
*




http://www.mediafire.com/?acle2n3yx9xmbt2
**
or 
*
*http://www.usershare.net/1yddntwqt0fw

**
or 
*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/131822614/345c02f/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://jumbofiles.com/1xcg5r5y18ae

**
or 
*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?vq2rfc7r1hx2k49

**
or 
*
*http://www.enterupload.com/wa8q10incx7p/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://www.wupload.com/file/343564521

**
or 
*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/2107215955/Lec_no_3.rar

**
or 
*
*http://filekeen.com/kou76sbblu3z/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://x7.to/pcf842

or 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68PAH7X7

الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/download/95kir8zyszlilcl/lec+no+4+by+nganga.rar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-lv3sL0zY&feature=plcp

الحلقة الخامسة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-lv3sL0zY&feature=plcp

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4A4EexMS_w

Eng : El-saeed Maher abouelnaga*​


----------



## Eng mhmd (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير قولو معاي ( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم)


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يوليو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اللهم اللهم نولنا الشهادة


----------



## eldabaawy (28 يوليو 2011)

ايه العظمة دى مجهود رائع وجبار شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود مدكور (28 يوليو 2011)

يارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة السقاف (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله الف خــــــير*​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ..اخواني المهندسين احتاج مساعدتكم في كيفية تحميل البرنامج32 بت ماني عارف طريقة التحميل ومحتاج البرنامج ضروري...اي شخص حمل البرنامج ممكن ايدليني كيف طريقة التحميل ..شكرا الكم


----------



## سليمان شوايمي (28 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك عل جهدك اخي*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وموضوع متكامل ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ..
*


----------



## fahad aldoory (28 يوليو 2011)

ممنون يا اخي الفاضل لكن للاسف اللنكات محذوفه منها الملفات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2011)

*


م.احمد العراقي قال:



السلام عليكم ..اخواني المهندسين احتاج مساعدتكم في كيفية تحميل البرنامج32 بت ماني عارف طريقة التحميل ومحتاج البرنامج ضروري...اي شخص حمل البرنامج ممكن ايدليني كيف طريقة التحميل ..شكرا الكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


استخدم السيرفر الثانى أو الثالث ..
السيرفر الاول والرابع .. الملفات غير موجودة ...
واستخد السيرفر الثانى لأنه يدعم الاستكمال وسياسعدك فى السرعة ...

والشرح بالصورتين التاليتين ..











وعند انتهاء العد اضغط Enter وسيظهر رابط التحميل .. 
ولا تنسى أن عليك الانتظار 25 دقيقة بين التحميل والاخر .. 
لذا اذا حملت من السيرفر الثانى اذهب للسير فر الثالث .. وهكذ بالتتابع
ربنا يوفقك ..



*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> استخدم السيرفر الثانى أو الثالث ..
> السيرفر الاول والرابع .. الملفات غير موجودة ...
> ...



السلام عليكم....شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله بيك اذا واجهتني اي مشكله ساطلب مساعدتك...شكرا لتعاونك مرة اخرى


----------



## نجانجا (28 يوليو 2011)

eng mhmd قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير قولو معاي ( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم)



واياك 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mlo5ia (28 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يعينك يا هندسة و يجازيك خير


----------



## نجانجا (29 يوليو 2011)

نسيت اقولكم ان فى الفيديو ده شكر لاعضاء الملتقى وشكر خاص للمهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس محى


----------



## almohandesw (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ل الفيديوهات جاهزة يا ريت ترفعها في اقرب وقت 
شكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (2 أغسطس 2011)

وين الباقى يا اخى بقية الشرح 
ربنا يبارك فيك بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## نجانجا (5 أغسطس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكراااااااااااا



تدلل اخى خلوف )) 
رمضان كريم عليك


----------



## نجانجا (6 أغسطس 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط
> 
> *مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(
> 
> ...



شكرا على تثبيت سنا الإسلام 
واياكى 
شكر للمرور :75:


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أغسطس 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> نسيت اقولكم ان فى الفيديو ده شكر لاعضاء الملتقى وشكر خاص للمهندس اسامة نوارة والمهندس محى


الاخ المهندس/ نجاجا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير فى هذه الايام المباركه والشكر لك أنت كل هذا العمل الكبير المتكامل والذى اعتقد منه سوف تعم الاستفاده لكل الزملاء المهندسيين فجزاكم الله خيرا على كل دقيقه قضيتها فى اعداد هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع 
مره ثانيه كل عام وانتم بخير
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## shuaa said (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (6 أغسطس 2011)

محمدين علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اللهم اللهم نولنا الشهادة



وفيك اخى 
اللهمــ امينــ


----------



## نجانجا (6 أغسطس 2011)

سيتم رفع الحلقة الثانيه غدا 
ان شاء الله


----------



## عيد حماد (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (7 أغسطس 2011)

eldabaawy قال:


> ايه العظمة دى مجهود رائع وجبار شكرا جزيلا



ربنا يخليك 
تسلم 
تورتنى


----------



## نجانجا (7 أغسطس 2011)

الحلقة الثانية 


*



*

*
mediafire.com kf79jcw29s0nmaz*






http://amonshare.com/bx4ilxm109b9/Lec_no_2.rar.html










http://www.migahost.com/z5pe2kw816bp/Lec_no_2.rar.html










http://www.slingfile.com/file/llYikhVJmG










hotfile.com Lec_no_2.rar.html










http://jumbofiles.com/bp1hj4553kst










http://www.usershare.net/lu78q2szx9mn/Lec no 2.rar










fileserve.com PJjn58Q










mediafire.com fs29c583izenzy8










http://ifile.it/7wgoqh6










rapidshare.com Lec_no_2.rar










http://www.enterupload.com/upnfxvt8exbi/Lec_no_2.rar.html










filesonic.com /file/1606011911










http://filekeen.com/4ac57ipkhkiu/Lec_no_2.rar.html








megaupload.com XJL3OECY










 الحلقه الثالثة 
 so0o0o0o0on
*



*

* Eng : El-saeed Maher abouelnaga *


----------



## saalaam (7 أغسطس 2011)

يستحق التقييييييييييييم..........ألف شكر


----------



## نجانجا (10 أغسطس 2011)

للمتابعه على اليوتيوب 
الحلقه الاولى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkoo5lVGGb4&feature=related


----------



## نجانجا (10 أغسطس 2011)

الحلقة الثانية 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIpuH_l2y9c&feature=related


----------



## نجانجا (10 أغسطس 2011)

الحلقة الثانية 
الجزء الثانى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcVJo9Znsw&feature=related


----------



## ibr_22 (13 أغسطس 2011)

thank u brother


----------



## القرار الاخير (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود يا باشمهندس أبوالنجا
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (26 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك بس عايزين الباقى على طول ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يااااااارب


----------



## elnino (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ...اولا: نشكر سيادتكم على هذا المجهود العظيم 
ثانيا: يا ريت حضرتك تنزل بقيت الحلقات لان فعلا الموضوع شيق ومفيد جدا وهام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القرار الاخير (29 أغسطس 2011)

تقبل الله صيامكم ،،،، وجعل الجنة داركم ومثواكم

وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ،،،،


----------



## م:جودي (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## anass81 (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز


----------



## القرار الاخير (2 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام وأنتم جميعا ً بخير ....
يلا يا باشمهندس ...فين باقي الشرح .... أجازة العيد خلصت

في انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك.


----------



## engwah (2 سبتمبر 2011)

روعة تستحق التقدير 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد كم الماز (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً.....................ز


----------



## medo shalaby (6 سبتمبر 2011)

أعلم ان ردى هذا لن يضيف شيئا وليس له قيمه.
لكنى شعرت بأنه يتوجب على ان اقول ولو كلمه شكر لصاحب هذا الموضوع والقائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم.
ويجب على كل من يدخل ان يضيف ولو كلمه شكر.

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا . واثابكم خير الثواب


----------



## medo shalaby (6 سبتمبر 2011)

طبعا كل الشكر للمهندس السعيد ابو النجا بارك الله فيه واطال عمره واحسن عمله.

ف انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## mostafammy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

وفى انتظار بقيه المحاضرات


----------



## عماد العريقي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور سيدي على المجهود الحلو والرائع ومنتظرين بقايا الحلقات


----------



## eng.z.n (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اين البقية ؟


----------



## mostafammy (9 سبتمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ST.ENG (10 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## القرار الاخير (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ألوه ... ألوه ... يا باشمهندس أبوالنجا
فينك يا هندسة .... ألوه

واضح إن الشبكة بتقطع .......................ومازلنا في انتظار إعادة البث


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> يارك الله فيك


اللهم امين شكرااا


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اسامة السقاف قال:


> *جزاكم الله الف خــــــير*​


واياكم 
:84:


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سليمان شوايمي قال:


> *اشكرك عل جهدك اخي*


الشكر لله اخى


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وموضوع متكامل ..
> وفقك الله لكل خير ..
> *


واياك يا اخى


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

fahad aldoory قال:


> ممنون يا اخي الفاضل لكن للاسف اللنكات محذوفه منها الملفات


تم الرد شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> ربنا يعينك يا هندسة و يجازيك خير


اللهم امين شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

almohandesw قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> ل الفيديوهات جاهزة يا ريت ترفعها في اقرب وقت
> شكرا


ان شاء الله 
فور الانتهاء سيتم الرفع


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> وين الباقى يا اخى بقية الشرح
> ربنا يبارك فيك بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


للاسف لم يتم تسجيل غير حلقتين


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


واياكم يا هندسة نورتنى


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> شكرا


عفو


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

عيد حماد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


واياكم يا اخى


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> يستحق التقييييييييييييم..........ألف شكر


اشكرك


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ibr_22 قال:


> thank u brother


welcome bro


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود يا باشمهندس أبوالنجا
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير


واياكم يا هندسة 
وحضرتك بخير


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

abd elrahman fathy قال:


> الله يبارك فيك بس عايزين الباقى على طول ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يااااااارب


ان شاء الله اخر الاسبوع سيتم رفع الحلقة الثالثة


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

elnino قال:


> السلام عليكم ...اولا: نشكر سيادتكم على هذا المجهود العظيم
> ثانيا: يا ريت حضرتك تنزل بقيت الحلقات لان فعلا الموضوع شيق ومفيد جدا وهام وجزاك الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> تقبل الله صيامكم ،،،، وجعل الجنة داركم ومثواكم
> 
> وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ،،،،


واياكم 
وحضرتك بخير


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

م:جودي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودكم الرائع


واياكم


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
واياكم 
يا رريت يتم اضافة اللينكات لاول المشاركة


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> كل عام وأنتم جميعا ً بخير ....
> يلا يا باشمهندس ...فين باقي الشرح .... أجازة العيد خلصت
> 
> في انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك.



ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

engwah قال:


> روعة تستحق التقدير
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


العفو


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد كم الماز قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً.....................ز


اللهم امين


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

medo shalaby قال:


> أعلم ان ردى هذا لن يضيف شيئا وليس له قيمه.
> لكنى شعرت بأنه يتوجب على ان اقول ولو كلمه شكر لصاحب هذا الموضوع والقائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم.
> ويجب على كل من يدخل ان يضيف ولو كلمه شكر.
> 
> جزاكم الله عنا خيرا . واثابكم خير الثواب


اشكرك لتلك الكلامات الرقيقة 
تشرفت بمرو حضرتك


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

medo shalaby قال:


> طبعا كل الشكر للمهندس السعيد ابو النجا بارك الله فيه واطال عمره واحسن عمله.
> 
> ف انتظار باقى المحاضرات



ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


واياك الله


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> وفى انتظار بقيه المحاضرات



ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

عماد العريقي قال:


> مشكور سيدي على المجهود الحلو والرائع ومنتظرين بقايا الحلقات



ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.z.n قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وفيك يا هندسة


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> اين البقية ؟



ان شاء الله فور الانتهاء من تسجيل الحلقة الثالثة سيتم الرفع وعزرا نظرا لانشغالى فى استخراج ورق الجيش


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## القرار الاخير (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إنت مشغول في ورق الجيش ............ كان الله في عونك
ورق الجيش والتجنيد هو أول علامات الأعباء التي يبدأ الإنسان في تحملها بمجرد إنتهاء الدراسة
إلى كل الطلاب ... عرفتوا إن الدراسة أرحم .... وإن كلمة ذاكر .... هي أسهل كلمة ممكن تسمعها وتنفذها.

في أنتظارك يا باشمهندس وكان الله في العون..


----------



## Eng Cavelly Adam (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن باقى الدوره يا باش مهندس أسرع


----------



## نجانجا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

تم وضع لينك الحقلة الثاينة يا ريت يضاف اللى المشاركة الاولى فمن الواضح ان القليل قام بتنزيل الحلقة الثانية


----------



## mlo5ia (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشروع تخرجك كان ايه يا باشمهندس نجا ؟


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير قولو معاي ( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته)والصلاة والسلام علي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
*


----------



## saad tahir (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## aymanallam (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



نجانجا قال:


> ​
> 
> ​​
> 
> ...


 


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

mlo5ia قال:


> مشروع تخرجك كان ايه يا باشمهندس نجا ؟



خرسانه مسحلة 
خير عند حضرتك شغل :77::77:
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> 
> 
> *
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> للمتابعه على اليوتيوب
> الحلقه الاولى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkoo5lvggb4&feature=related





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sipuh_l2y9c&feature=related





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> الجزء الثانى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxcvjo9znsw&feature=related



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر للاستجابة


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mlo5ia (18 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> خرسانه مسحلة
> خير عند حضرتك شغل :77::77:
> ​


هههههههههههههههه لو عندي مش اخبيه عنك ابدا والله 
كل ما في الموضوع اني داخل علي سنه رابعه ومش عارف اختار المشروع ومتخوف شوية من الخرسانه وكنت عايز اسمع نصيحه الناس الي قبلى سواء المشروع المفيد او المشاريع مهمه بعد التخرج ولا ايه؟ ولا اكبر دماغي واختار حاجة سهله وخلاص :86:
لو عندك تجربه ياريت اسمعها :20: وان شاء الله تلاقي احلي شغل قريب


----------



## mostafammy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ننتظر البقيه يا هندسة نظرا للحاجة الشديدة فى تعليم البرنامج


----------



## نجانجا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*






 الحلقه الثالثة 
*http://www.youtube.com/user/Engngang.../0/1xNmWlNSoh0
*




http://www.mediafire.com/?acle2n3yx9xmbt2
**






 الحلقه الرابعة
so0o0o0n*


----------



## نجانجا (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*
or 
*
*http://www.usershare.net/1yddntwqt0fw

**
or 
*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/131822614/345c02f/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://jumbofiles.com/1xcg5r5y18ae

**
or 
*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?vq2rfc7r1hx2k49

**
or 
*
*http://www.enterupload.com/wa8q10incx7p/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://www.wupload.com/file/343564521

**
or 
*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/2107215955/Lec_no_3.rar

**
or 
*
*http://filekeen.com/kou76sbblu3z/Lec_no_3.rar.html

**
or 
*
*http://x7.to/pcf842

or 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68PAH7X7


**






 الحلقه الرابعة
so0o0o0n*
__________________


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أكتوبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> *
> or
> *
> *http://www.usershare.net/1yddntwqt0fw
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القرار الاخير (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... في انتظار الباقي 
يا ميسر الحال يارب


----------



## mostafammy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ... وأعانك الله على التتمة

أحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل

حياك الله


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## M. SAMEH (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف بدي احصل على باقي الحلقات*

السلام عليكم الحلقات 1 2 3 روعة بس كيف بدي احصل على باقي الحلقات


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك مجهودك متميز جدا
وفقك الله للمزيد من العلم ليستفيد اخوتك المهندسين العرب
شكرا لك 
وفقك الله


----------



## adel_asmer2000 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكركة علي هذا الموضوع الشيق*​


----------



## narjes al rabe3 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوية 
اني رحت على روابط اوتوكاد 64 بت بس كلها ماتشتغل اتمنى تنزل رابط شغال


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير قولو معاي ( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته)والصلاة والسلام علي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
> *



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276493&page=3#ixzz1bw3LoX
( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته)والصلاة والسلام علي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين)


مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا اخي نجا نجا


----------



## Migo90 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks too much
​


----------



## عزت محروس (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*يارك الله فيك*


----------



## Eng. ahmed diaa (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الحلقه الرابعه فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟


----------



## صفدي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
نستميحك عذرا اين الحلقة الرابعة


----------



## ali2323 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engwah (9 يناير 2012)

شكراااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (5 فبراير 2012)

*







 الحلقه الرابعة
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?95kir8zyszlilcl

*



*


----------



## نجانجا (7 فبراير 2012)

*






 الحلقه الرابعة

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njDdXHI_QJQ&context=C3ed0045ADOEgsToPDskK7SHmHhPZFjZURjkYRs_cS*





*​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لجهودك المميزه جدا : نتمنى ان ترفع بقية الشرح و الله الموفق


----------



## sobhi elemy (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## انور الاستشاري (25 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله :: و ننتظر بقية الشرح


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 فبراير 2012)

​​​ *جزاك الله كل خير قولو معاي ( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته)والصلاة والسلام علي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
*​


----------



## السيد عبدالقادر مح (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم خير 
ونفع بكم الامه


----------



## vie.logic (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## نجانجا (18 مايو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-lv3sL0zY&feature=plcp


----------



## safa aldin (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sara ahmedd (19 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ...برجاء مساعدتى طريقه تحميل برنامج الاتوكاد ...برجاء الرد ولك جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس ابو النجا


----------



## نجانجا (19 يونيو 2012)

sara ahmedd قال:


> السلام عليكم ...برجاء مساعدتى طريقه تحميل برنامج الاتوكاد ...برجاء الرد ولك جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس ابو النجا



http://aboelnaga.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (16 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
وياريت تكمل الدورة الجميلة دى
للامانة انا اخدت كورس كاد بس الكورس ده اجمد كتير وفيه اضافات جميلة جدا


----------



## emadabdullah (1 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤالي الوحيد هو كيفية استخدام قلم تاشير لتوضيح بعض اوامر او ايكونات الواجهات المختلفة في اوتوكاد وكيفية تغييير الوان قلم التاشير . هل يستخدم برنامج اخر وما هو وكيفية تنصيبه ارجوا الاجابة من لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضوع. وشكراً لكل من ساهم في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## باذيب (1 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما


----------



## civil en.ali (2 يناير 2014)

مشكووووووووووررر الله يجزاك خير


----------



## هملوخ (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير على العمل الرائع


----------



## jameel alkaisi (15 مايو 2014)

شرح رائع لكن اين بقية الدروس


----------

